# My foot fell asleep



## neouniverse

How do you write "my foot fell asleep." In Korean characters? Thank you


----------



## ilydork

Foot falling asleep is called "발이 저리다"
Conversational - e.g. "아~ 발저려!!"


----------



## neouniverse

thank you


----------



## hana20

neouniverse said:


> How do you write "my foot fell asleep." In Korean characters? Thank you


I was wondering if this is idiomatic expression?...What does it mean?


----------

